# Spillers response slow release cubes



## Firewell (22 March 2013)

I've just put my TB on these as with the weather and a change of yard he's really struggled with his weight this year and is lacking in energy when asked to do harder work.

Has anyone else used them or uses them?

I'm in the process of swapping him from Hifi Lite and feed merchants own brand pony nuts (what the yard feed) to Alfa oil and the slow release cubes. I figured this was a good step up to start with.

Any experiences?

My boy is 16.2 l/w TB, being prepared for Intro eventing. Normally a laid back horse but can get excitable on high energy feed. At the moment you can see his ribs slightly when he's standing and he is hollow around his hips but he still has good muscle tone.

Thanks


----------



## whizzer (22 March 2013)

I've used them on a very poor doer TB who finds about 90% of feeds heating. He's very fussy but are them happily,kept weight on ok & didn't lose the plot. I've not used them for a few years as nowhere near me seems to stock them & I tend to favour the top spec cubes but I wouldn't hesitate to use them again on mine if I needed to.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2013)

I'm interested in any responses as I've been considering these for my boy, too


----------



## mynutmeg (22 March 2013)

We used them with one of our cobs when he was in work and needed energy without masses of calories. He used to get a small amount which was enough to give him energy. He's very sensitive to food and gets fizzy easily but was fine on these.


----------



## stencilface (22 March 2013)

I've used the Allen and page Power and Performance in the past to help build muscle without making him stupid, it seems to be a good feed, he cannot cope with anything oaty, goes a bit wild!


----------



## wench (22 March 2013)

I have used them. Cant really comment how good or bad they were, as horse was only had one bag of it. However I did use Spillers Instant Response Energy mix on my lazy tb, and it was absolutely brilliant for him. I would happily use any of that range again.


----------



## Firewell (22 March 2013)

This is all good news thanks . I started to add a handful to his feed yesterday so will see how he gets on!
They seem pretty good on the bag, I figured he needs more than he's getting (my mum said the own brand nuts were 'thelwell' feed lol) but I didn't want to suddenly put him on a condition cube and blow his mind.
Hopefully these cubes will be the right balance for him .


----------



## Newlands (22 March 2013)

I have fed them to my horse on and off for a few years now and found them brilliant.  Mine can get a bit stupid and full of it at times but these kept him sensibly energised.  I did try the instant ones once and almost died, they were that good!


----------



## Puppy (2 April 2013)

I'm just bumping this to ask you how you are getting on with these, Firewell? 

My feed merchant don't seem to keep them in stock. They can order some, but I can't find the ingredients online, and I'd rather see them before I decide whether or not to order any. Can anyone tell me what it says on the bag? I'm also wondering how much people are paying per bag? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Firewell (2 April 2013)

Mine are £10.20 per bag or something like that!  Have looked on the ingredients and it's the usual weat feed, oat feed but then soya hulls, rice bran, soya oil plus some other stuff. 
I am really really pleased with them so far. He is now on 3.5kg per day (2 big scoops plus some in his play ball). He is feeling much nicer to ride. Not spooky or silly at all just nicely forward and not getting as tired. They don't seem to be hotting him up in anyway shape or form. I also think he is starting to look slightly more covered although it is still early days. I'm so happy I've just bought a load more.
They are low in starch 12% which is a level I am happy with .
Hope that helps.


----------



## Puppy (3 April 2013)

Ok, thanks. I just wanted to be sure they aren't loaded with alfalfa, as my boy went a bit crackers and came out in hives last time he had an alfalfa based feed. 

Think I shall order some for the feed shop tomorrow.


----------



## Firewell (3 April 2013)

Nope definitely no alfalfa in them


----------

